# More Seachem Purigen or Matrix?



## fadijohn (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello all,

I have a Fluval C4 Power Filter (HOB) on my 36 gallon freshwater tank housing a fair number of fish. Currently, I have the foam pad, a small bag of Purigen, but mostly Matrix in the filter. My filter does have a very large chemical media basket which is about 3/4 filled with Matrix and 1/4 with Pruigen. Then, there is a small-ish bio-media basket above that with more Matrix.

My levels have been good... 0 ammonia/nitrite 40 nitrate (is that nitrate a little high)?

Would I be better off replacing some of that Matrix with more Purigen? Basically, which has the better Ammonia/Nitrate/Nitrite removal ability? Which should I have more of? Should I just fill the entire chemical basket with Purigen and then leave the Matrix in the top bio-basket?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm sorry your question hasn't been answered yet. It will depend on if one of our members has used both products or understands both products. 

Welcome to the forum by the way! We're glad you joined us!


----------



## Blue12am (Nov 6, 2013)

IME I would try more Purigen to control nitrates over Matrix, but I notice you didn't mention floss pad? That might help remove fine particles that the media you listed cannot trap. Usually it integrated into the carbon filtration pads, but since you didn't mention that either, it may be that is what is needed to help.


----------

